# Paying for lodging owned by homosexuals



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2005)

I had no idea what to title this thread....

My wife and I stayed at a Bed and Breakfast in Cape Charles Friday night that was owned and operated by two homosexual men.

They did not "do anything", but it was obvious. We found a gues book in our room signed by many people who stayed with them over the past year, while most were male and female, several were male couples thanking them for the wonderful time.

We were friendly, but we left a day early because we just could not get comfortable staying there. It did however give me an opportunity to talk about sin with our daughter!

Any thoughts on this? Would any of you have been comfortable staying there? Should I lighten up?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not so sure I could be comfortable there either. That kind of thing creeps me out.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 26, 2005)

I would have felt uncomfortable and as my children are older and look through guest books and such as well, they would have noticed the same things same sex couples who signed the guestbook, and would have also wanted to leave.


[Edited on 9-26-2005 by BJClark]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Sep 26, 2005)

Even though its gross, I don't think in staying there you are doing anything which approves their cause. Sometimes, if you have opportunity to interact with these people, it could possibly be a good witness.

But obviously, if one had the choice, it would be better to support the economy of a Christian couple than a homosexual one. I'm so used to homosexuals that I would hardly be fazed; there are even a few that I actually "like" as people, despite the fact that they're gay. 

I'd rather support a "nice" gay couple's business than a hardened vile atheist who outrightly hated Christ and his people (like the bumper sticker covered car I saw the other day).


----------



## Here2learn (Sep 26, 2005)

My wife runs a day spa owned by 2 homosexual men. She likes her bosses very much. Granted she came to faith after she started working there. At the spa there are several more gay people who work there,men and women. I get along with most of them and like them too,but disagree with thier lifestyle. Well I disagree with almost everyone who works there lifestyle since none are christian believers. 
Well I think God has put caring in my heart to lost homosexuals so it will be interesting to see what He brings of it. 
My heart aches for them they are so lost.
I mentioned this on another website forum and I was teated like I was a lost sinner out of the will of God


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 26, 2005)

I would have been grieved in spirit. But I might have remained and been a witness. I would have definitely left a written testimony that said flee from the wrath to come. Fly into the arms of a Loving God by repentance and faith.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I would have been grieved in spirit. But I might have remained and been a witness. I would have definitely left a written testimony that said flee from the wrath to come. Fly into the arms of a Loving God by repentance and faith.



Yes, I should have done that!

Thanks all.


----------

